# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes  قسم EFT Dongle  تعريب SM-J320V اصدار 6.0.1 على EFT Dongle

## IMIM@HACK99



----------


## mohamed73

_جزاك الله خيرا اخي_

----------


## كرار الحمزاوي

حبيبي ردت الرووت الخاص بجهاز j320v لان ما كدرت اعربه على الدنكل eft

----------


## احمد صبحي2

شكرا

----------


## هايل اليمني

الف شكر وين رابط التحميل

----------


## gamaly21

مشكووووووووووووور

----------


## هايل اليمني

الف شكر اخي

----------


## yahle

مشكور

----------


## mohammed abdu

مجهووود رائع الف شكر

----------


## Mohammadalz1

حلو هذا  الروم

----------

